# 

## marcys20

Witam. To moj pierwszy post wiec od razu chcialem sie przywitac  :Smile:  
W tej chwili jestem na koncowym etapie zalatwiania PNB i chcialbym juz zakupic stal celem krecenia zbrojenia ale...no wlasnie - w projekcie mam stal AIIIN RB500 a stal dostepna w okolicznych hurtowniach to BST500s. Czy te 2 gatunki stai sa ze soba zamienne? niby parametry maja identyczne tylko wg innych norm ;/ pomozecie??

----------


## szybkaosa

To jest to samo.
Pręt żebrowany BSt500S wg DIN488 a RB500W wg PN ISO 6935-2:1998 
http://www.konsorcjumstali.com.pl/prety_zebrowane.php

----------

